# World Of Habano Group Buy 2



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!

Craig (WyldKnyght) and I have paired up to offer you these fantastic, perfect for the coffee table, books of our favorite sticks. He led the way with the first group buy, and I will be doing the second one. This group buy will remain open till March 1st. There are quite a few of you that have ordered in the first buy, and a lot of demand for the second buy. The more we are the cheaper they get. What I ask from all of you is to right down the state you are in. By doing this we can all save some considerable coin. Shipping costs from Canada are much higher then what most brothers here are used to in the USA, so please keep this in mind. Craig quoted about 50-55$ shipped, so shipping 1 box is approximately 25$. If we combine a few books, we can bring that cost down.

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

*Confirmed
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1
avitti - 1
NavyPiper - 1
Gunhand- 1

To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni**

Please note again: Final prices will not be known until shipping time. Books are 30$ each and shipping will be exactly what I am charged not a cent more. I want to help as many brothers as I possibly can!

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Danny*


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!

Craig (WyldKnyght) and I have paired up to offer you these fantastic, perfect for the coffee table, books of our favorite sticks. He led the way with the first group buy, and I will be doing the second one. This group buy will remain open till March 1st. There are quite a few of you that have ordered in the first buy, and a lot of demand for the second buy. The more we are the cheaper they get. What I ask from all of you is to right down the state you are in. By doing this we can all save some considerable coin. Shipping costs from Canada are much higher then what most brothers here are used to in the USA, so please keep this in mind. Craig quoted about 50-55$ shipped, so shipping 1 box is approximately 25$. If we combine a few books, we can bring that cost down.

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1
avitti - 1
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1

To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


Please note again: Final prices will not be known until shipping time. Books are 30$ each and shipping will be exactly what I am charged not a cent more. I want to help as many brothers as I possibly can!

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Danny



thanks for running group buy 2 Danny!

Doc


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Craig (WyldKnyght) and I have paired up to offer you these fantastic, perfect for the coffee table, books of our favorite sticks. He led the way with the first group buy, and I will be doing the second one. This group buy will remain open till March 1st. There are quite a few of you that have ordered in the first buy, and a lot of demand for the second buy. The more we are the cheaper they get. What I ask from all of you is to right down the state you are in. By doing this we can all save some considerable coin. Shipping costs from Canada are much higher then what most brothers here are used to in the USA, so please keep this in mind. Craig quoted about 50-55$ shipped, so shipping 1 box is approximately 25$. If we combine a few books, we can bring that cost down.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anybody on the fence about this - I bought one in the first buy and it is an amazing book! I recommend anyone interested in learning more about the Habano side of this hobby from creation to present day buy this book...


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I am in from NJ


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to still see this going nice job gents!


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone post a pic of the book cover?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!

Craig (WyldKnyght) and I have paired up to offer you these fantastic, perfect for the coffee table, books of our favorite sticks. He led the way with the first group buy, and I will be doing the second one. This group buy will remain open till March 1st. There are quite a few of you that have ordered in the first buy, and a lot of demand for the second buy. The more we are the cheaper they get. What I ask from all of you is to right down the state you are in. By doing this we can all save some considerable coin. Shipping costs from Canada are much higher then what most brothers here are used to in the USA, so please keep this in mind. Craig quoted about 50-55$ shipped, so shipping 1 box is approximately 25$. If we combine a few books, we can bring that cost down.

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


Please note again: Final prices will not be known until shipping time. Books are 30$ each and shipping will be exactly what I am charged not a cent more. I want to help as many brothers as I possibly can!

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Danny


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I am in Danny. You can put me down for one here or as we discussed in PM.

Many thanks for putting this together for everyone.


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Danny,

I'm in also


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to grab me two of these. In am in Cali. Let me know what to do next. Thanks.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am in as well--Iowa.

Here is an idea. How much could you save if you shipped the books to one location? What would the shipping cost per book from Canada to US be if that could happen?

If I remember correctly you can ship almost any book at the media rate in the US which is incredibly inexpensive. If one person could be in charge once the books got across the border that might save everyone money. I might consider it myself but I would have to look into the media rate pricing more thoroughly.

Are these things illegal to possess or subject to confiscation at US Customs??


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


Please note again: Final prices will not be known until shipping time. Books are 30$ each and shipping will be exactly what I am charged not a cent more. I want to help as many brothers as I possibly can!

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> reezy818 - 1
> ...


Updated. Thanks again.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

raycarlo said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> Breezy818 - 1. California
> ...


Just updated my state to California. Thx for setting this up. Let me know what I can do to help.

Dan


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa


To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I will take 4. Alabama


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
jdfutureman -1 - PA

To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni

Doc I posted you to the list. I can't pass this up, thanks Dan!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
jdfutureman -1 - PA
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada

To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni

Doc I posted you to the list. I can't pass this up, thanks Dan!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada

To be confirmed for GB2.
? J. Drew
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? zeebra
? whodeeni


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> Breezy818 - 1 California
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> Breezy818 - 1 California
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I am in as well--Iowa.
> 
> Here is an idea. How much could you save if you shipped the books to one location? What would the shipping cost per book from Canada to US be if that could happen?
> 
> ...


Technically, they are illegal, as they are a product of Cuba, but I had none confiscated from GB1, I marked on the customs form that it was a reference book.

This leads into your first question, yes it would probably work out cheaper if we had a US contact, but more likely to be reviewed by customs, in which case everyone might lose their book.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

*Confirmed*
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)

*To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)*
? J. Drew
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? zeebra
? whodeeni


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

One thing we did in GB1 was group together people who were friends or in close proximity, which lowered the cost on shipping...

_Ie NOT EXACT Quote - Say it was 25 to ship 1, it was only 30 to ship 2_


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm alone in my little piece of land so I can't split shipping with someone!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> I'm afraid I'm alone in my little piece of land so I can't split shipping with someone!


I don't think shipping within Canada is that bad either


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree, I'm lucky when we think about it! Anyway, for this nice of a coffee table display I'd pay anyway!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? J. Drew
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? whodeeni


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Is it too late to jump in on this buy?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> Is it too late to jump in on this buy?


Open to take orders till March first ,bro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Open to take orders till March first ,bro


Didn't i just see you smoking a PSD#4???????????

LOL


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

avitti said:


> Open to take orders till March first ,bro


okay. earmark one for me :nod: - Georgia


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> okay. earmark one for me :nod: - Georgia


Usually i don't do manual labor -but will make an exception for my esteemed brother from Georgia


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? J. Drew
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? whodeeni


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

avitti said:


> Usually i don't do manual labor -but will make an exception for my esteemed brother from Georgia


Lol. Thank you, T.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

How did I miss this thread???? Oh well, put me down for one! :nod:

fuente~fuente- Alabama


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

@J. Drew @php007 @GunHand @Rays98GoVols @whodeeni

I tagged these guys so they'll get a notification of some kind.

These new toys are coming in handy already.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
Rays98GoVols - Indiana
fuente~fuente - Alabama

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? J. Drew
? php007
? GunHand
? whodeeni


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Removed Ray, as he was part of GB1, I already have his book, just need to ship.

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
fuente~fuente - Alabama

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? J. Drew
? php007
? GunHand
? whodeeni


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey I will not be able to buy one of these right now. We just moved into our house and cigar money is currently being rerouted to housewares!

Thanks for the mention Fuente I never would have found this!
]


Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
Rays98GoVols - Indiana
fuente~fuente - Alabama

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? php007
? GunHand
? whodeeni


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

]I definately want one!

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 1 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
Rays98GoVols - Indiana
fuente~fuente - Alabama

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? php007
? whodeeni[/QUOTE]


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
avitti - 1--New Jersey
NavyPiper - 2 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
Rays98GoVols - Indiana
fuente~fuente - Alabama

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? php007
? whodeeni

I just changed mine from 1 book to 2. This may have been asked somewhere, but I couldn't find it. Does the book come with a CD, and if so, what is it?

Thx y'all!

Doc


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> Breezy818 - 1 California
> ...


Yes it does, it's a digital version of the book


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice! Thx WyldKnyght!

Doc


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> Here is the current list, please update it with your state
> 
> Confirmed
> Breezy818 - 1 California
> ...


am in for 1


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
NavyPiper - 2 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
Rays98GoVols - Indiana
fuente~fuente - Alabama
kumanchu - Virginia

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? php007
? whodeeni


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Removed Rays98GoVols as he was part of GB1, I already have his book.

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

Confirmed
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
NavyPiper - 2 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
fuente~fuente - Alabama
kumanchu - Virginia

To be confirmed for GB2. (Please make sure to post if you still want one or not)
? php007
? whodeeni


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Just saw this, I am definitely in


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

*Confirmed*
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
NavyPiper - 2 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
fuente~fuente - Alabama
kumanchu - Virginia
whodeeni - Georgia


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is the current list, please update it with your state

*Confirmed*
Breezy818 - 1 California
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia
NavyPiper - 2 Nevada
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia 
fuente~fuente - Alabama
kumanchu - Virginia
whodeeni - Georgia
nfusion770 - Minnesota


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

OK Ladies and Gentlemen
we can get this started. Please send payment to Vitulla at hotmail dot com. 38$ sent gift or add the fees. I will be shipping this out as a pack of 3, this will save everyone money. I will try and pair everyone up geographically so the book doesnt travel across the country back and forth, but there is no difference in terms of price. I believe this book can be shipped via media mail which will make it very cheap to ship, under 7$. Once payment is sent please send me a PM with your ****** address to confirm payment, and if you are willing to be a reshipper or not. Once I receive payments, I will send the books out to 1 person of the party of 3. That party will then reship the 2 books to the 2 other members. Fees will be paid to the reshipper.

As an example:
1 Book Vitulla
1 Book Wyldknyght
1 Book Oliva

Vitulla will receive books. We each payed 38$ per book. Vitulla will then go to post office and send books out to Wyldknyght and Oliva. Vitulla will collect shipping fees from Wyldknyght and Oliva.

Hope this makes sense.
Thanks and have a great weekend!
Danny


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Just sent you my $ per your request, and it went up to 3 books as we talked about the other day.

Thx!

Doc


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Confused a bit.

How much and who do I need to send the funds to? Also my total? I have 3 books ordered for myself. 

Thanks!


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Please read Vitulla's post above. Everything you need to know is included that post. Post number 53.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Breezy818 - 1 California *Paid*
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia *Paid*
NavyPiper - 3 Nevada *Paid*
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey *Paid*
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia *Paid*
fuente~fuente - Alabama *Paid*
kumanchu - Virginia *Paid*
whodeeni - Georgia
nfusion770 - Minnesota *Paid*

Order will be placed tomorrow for all those that have paid. These should go out on Monday. Thanks everyone!
If there is a problem with this list, please pm me.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

@GunHand @sdlaird @tpharkman @BamaDoc77 @ShawnBC @Starbuck @zeebra @whodeeni

See post #53 my fine BOTL :smoke:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Danny, please count me in; Houston, TX.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Danny. PP just sent!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Will send right now. Didn't catch the earlier post. I somehow thought this was going to get tied up today, 3/1, so I marked my calendar to send $$ today. Sorry. incoming!!!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Vitulla said:


> OK Ladies and Gentlemen
> we can get this started. Please send payment to Vitulla at hotmail dot com. 38$ sent gift or add the fees...and if you are willing to be a reshipper or not.
> Thanks and have a great weekend!
> Danny





fuente~fuente said:


> ...See post #53 my fine BOTL :smoke:


Signed on last night, but haven't received confirmation if I made today's deadline. Also, is payment made via Payp*l, as I assume?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> Signed on last night, but haven't received confirmation if I made today's deadline. Also, is payment made via Payp*l, as I assume?


Mari, PM @Vitulla... I'm not sure if it's too late or not. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Mari, PM @Vitulla... I'm not sure if it's too late or not. Keep your fingers crossed!


Done, thanks!

BTW, your handle looks _really nice_ in that blue! Now get an avatar that _compliments_ it. :kicknuts:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Thanks... The avatar makes me a little more "dress-casual" :thumb:


Hopefully Danny can work some magic for you!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Mari
No problem. Add your name to the list and your state.
Thanks


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Vitulla said:


> Mari
> No problem. Add your name to the list and your state.
> Thanks





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vitulla again.


Someone hit Danny for me please :brick:

WTG brother :thumb:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Re: World Of Habano Group Buy 2

Breezy818 - 1 California Paid
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia Paid
NavyPiper - 3 Nevada Paid
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey Paid
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia Paid
fuente~fuente - Alabama Paid
kumanchu - Virginia Paid
whodeeni - Georgia
nfusion770 - Minnesota Paid
TTecheTTe (M. Geffon) -1 - Texas - PAID

Order will be placed tomorrow for all those that have paid. These should go out on Monday. Thanks everyone!
If there is a problem with this list, please pm me.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

@Vitulla Re: World Of Habano Group Buy 2

Breezy818 - 1 California Paid
Raycarlo - 1 Virginia Paid
NavyPiper - 3 Nevada Paid
Gunhand- 1 Kansas
thunderdan11--New jersey Paid
Sdlaird (for 2) Cali - PAID
Tpharkman - 1--Iowa
BamaDoc77 - 4 - Alabama
ShawnBC - 1 - Quebec, Canada
Starbuck - 1 (Kentucky)
Zeebra - 3 (Texas)
Cee-Gar -1 Georgia Paid
fuente~fuente - Alabama Paid
kumanchu - Virginia Paid
whodeeni - Georgia
nfusion770 - Minnesota Paid
TTecheTTe (M. Geffon) -1 - Texas - PAID

Order will be placed tomorrow for all those that have paid. These should go out on Monday. Thanks everyone!
If there is a problem with this list, please pm me.

cc: @sdlaird


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Someone hit Danny for me
> 
> Got him for ya Jason!
> 
> Doc


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

NavyPiper said:


> Got him for ya Jason!
> 
> Doc


Thanks Robert! I can pop you though!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Thx Bro!

Doc


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Thanks... The avatar makes me a little more "dress-casual" :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully Danny can work some magic for you!


Some majic will be long overdue. _Badges_ is "dress-casual" and I think that one man exudes more authority than two friends holding hands.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> Some majic will be long overdue. _Badges_ is "dress-casual" and I think that one man exudes more authority than two friends holding hands.


They have guns! And they're not holding hands... Quit hating on Pulp Fiction Mari, that's borderline communist. :wacko:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> They have guns! And they're not holding hands... Quit hating on Pulp Fiction Mari, that's borderline communist. :wacko:


So now you have a problem with Communists? You commie bigot; I'm deducting RG _and_ reporting you to a mod for unacceptable hateful behavior.

And, I do love Plup Fiction. I see the guns. I love guns and have many of them as best friends. I love that there are two real men that are secure enough in their masculinity to proudly brandish their guns while demonstrating their BFF status.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I sent my payment as of right now. I'm sorry for the delay, I didn't see the time coming, and somehow I thought we weren't in March yet! Anyway hope it's not too late!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Sent my money yesterday, March kinda snuck up on me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Someone hit Danny for me please :brick:
> 
> WTG brother :thumb:


Just got him for you!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> @GunHand @sdlaird @tpharkman @BamaDoc77 @ShawnBC @Starbuck @zeebra @whodeeni
> 
> See post #53 my fine BOTL :smoke:


Thanks bro, but I'm in the same buy on my forum. I'll reach out to Danny over there. I hadn't been paying attention to this and realized we were ready. Sweeet!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for not updating the thread. I have 15 books headed to various members that will then reship. I will pm everyone in due time to see who is their reshipper and to deal with them directly.
Thanks!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Woo Hoo they're coming today!!!

Just checked my USPS tracking, and it says my books are on vehicle for delivery today! I'm STOKED!!!

Doc


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

WaaaHooooo they're here!!!!

About 20 minutes after my previous post, I got a text from the XO that a box arrived for me from our Cousins up North! Just got home and opened up the box, went out to the Bat Cave with a drink, a RASS, and my book, and all I can say is"WOW"!

Dang nice book folks. Well made and great heavy paper with tons of info & photos/drawings. Has the CD inside front cover and a cool heavy duty ring gauge guide on a foam holder on inside back cover. Looks like 190 pages of pure Habano history nirvana for us Habanos fanatics! Just skimming through, but I'm just awed, amazed, and super excited at all the stuff this book has to offer us! Can't wait to dig into it!

Thanks SO much y'all for putting this 2nd group buy together! It is much much appreciated, and I know I am going to have a blast reading it and growing in knowledge of this wonderful obsession we all share!! I'm glad I picked up a second copy as a spare!

With much gratitude and thanks,

Doc


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to hear that these are soon to arrive. Not quite sure who my reshipper is but please contact me so I can get some $ your way. Thanks Danny for taking the charge on the group buy!

Dan


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I have my book, plus two to reship. I have pm'd Vitulla to see which two folks get them. Very nice looking book!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I got them today too- just awaiting instructions.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoever my re-shipper is, just contact me. Thanks!!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Paging Thunderdan11 (and hoping he might be subscribed to this thread). Check your PM's.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i don't know who you are, but if you're my reshipper: shoot me a pm


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Was traveling for work and just got back last night. Sent u info, maybe twice though....:noidea:


nfusion770 said:


> Paging Thunderdan11 (and hoping he might be subscribed to this thread). Check your PM's.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Recieved mine yesterday! :high5:


Thanks again Danny for the Buy, & thank you Colin for re-shipping me the book!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Recieved mine yesterday! :high5:
> 
> Thanks again Danny for the Buy, & thank you Colin for re-shipping me the book!


:thumb:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

kumanchu said:


> i don't know who you are, but if you're my reshipper: shoot me a pm


I'm also still awaiting contact.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Me too!


----------

